# Mooseplow -where to fill hydraulic reservoir?



## turkeyhuntr (Jan 18, 2013)

My Moose Utility 72 Inch V-Plow With Hydraulics is leaking hydraulic fkuid. I don't know where to out the fluid in. I don't have a manual and can't find one online. I'm dead in the water. Can anybody tell me where the fill is or tell me where I can get a manual??
Thanks


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Go to this page...

http://www.mooseutilities.com/products/?productId=121144&productGroupId=43990&partNumber=45010279

Click on "Instruction Manual" on the right side. 
At the bottom of the page it has instructions to fill. (something about a dipstick?)

Hopefully, yours isn't different.


----------

